# Grow Tent



## tazz (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi all, I'm a newbie to this site but I have some exp in growing. Has anyone ever used a grow tent? I was wondering if it seemed like a good idea to use the following tent with a 200W CFL? Here is a picture of it. The Dimensions are 40"X40"X70". I should be able to grow about 3-4 Cherry Thai's right? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 31, 2007)

I am pretty sure you are going to need about double the lighting to satisfactorily cover that area.  They are nice grow tents though.  But don't forget you can build one for literally half the price.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Mar 31, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure you are going to need about double the lighting to satisfactorily cover that area. They are nice grow tents though. But don't forget you can build one for literally half the price.


what would u need, i waz thinking bout getting 1 of thoses tents, there nice


----------



## tazz (Mar 31, 2007)

I built a stealth box before but it was time consuming and my plants outgrew the box. This one looks like an ordinary storage tent which makes it deal for me. The 200w pumps light like a 600w HPS. so you're saying DLtoker that I sould have 2 lights? I don't need all of this space because I only grow for my consumption but it was the smallest size they had. It only cost $190.


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh, OK.  IDK much about CFLs then.  Maybe there is someone else that can help you...

BFOK... I don't understand what you are asking.


----------



## PhreakDogg (Mar 31, 2007)

hows ventalation work on that?
id say you could fit AT LEAST 5, prob a few more


----------



## tazz (Mar 31, 2007)

DLtoker, my main question is do you think it will be alright to handle the heat of a 200w cfl (as little as it is)? The tent is vented in 4 or 5 places and the setup is already there for a fan and exhaust hood. I kept my 185cfm grainger squirrel cage fam to **** out the aroma and I'll add a few computer fans it needed since they love fresh air. Go to Ebay and search for grow tents to see the specs. It seems pretty cool.


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh yeah man.  If you do it correctly, you can cool a 1000W MH bulb in there.  With the 200W CFL, heat will build up.  But if you were to have 2 computer fans and your 185 CFM fan without a carbon filter you should be able to manage your heat perfectly.


----------



## tazz (Mar 31, 2007)

I should have all of the pieces to the puzzle in a few weeks. I route the air from the exhaust fan into a 5gal bucket with a lid and holes in the top. The air goes into the bucket where I have an air freshner to keep the smell down. I'm hoping to plant two ladies each of ak-47, citral and papaya. how does that sound?


----------



## Slappy (Mar 31, 2007)

A. 200 watts will NOT be enough. Fluorescents need to be just a few inches from the tops of the plants, how is that gonna happen with 1 bulb and 4 plants? HID's (MH, HPS) are still the most bang for your buck, they penetrate much further, and are still way more efficient (per watt) than fluorescent bulbs. 200 watts is 200watts, no matter how you look at it.

B. Grow tents are useless for growing MJ.   If it's put outside, it draws a lot of attention.."What's that guy growing in there, lets find out?"
  If indoors, you could just hang some tarp and accomplish the same thing, for  25% of the cost.

Maybe I just don't understand..


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 1, 2007)

I bought one of those grow tents myself. 1.25 metres square by 2 metres high. I picked it up for about 150 on ebay.

I was going to build my own box, but by the time I'd have bought the ply wood and other bits and pieces it would have cost the same.

It's also lightweight, lightproof, and can be assembled in minutes. I would have only good things to say about mine.


----------



## tazz (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the insight Slappy. Are you saying that the 200w cfl is too small of a light to produce big results in that space I have? All of the websites I went to state that a 200w cfl is the output equivalent of a 5-600w hps light but uses less power, which is what I need. 

Rundyhemp, I built a box outta plywwod before too. This tent seems like a contained unit that has the holes precut in several areas of the tent. It'll grow in my garage which has nowindows or anything that would cause suspicion. The interior is made of reflective thick grade plastic which will reflect the light off of the walls. Maybe I will get a 200w and a 150w. Would that be enough light for this project?


----------



## Dada (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey tazz -- Of course HID lights are always going to give you the best bang for the buck. But if you want to grow using a CFL, you'll do OK, though yield and potency might be a step or two down from what you would get with a HID. If it was me, rather than buying another big CFL, I'd be ready to add two or three 42 w CFLs with those shop light reflectors you can get at the Depot or Wal-Mart. You will be able to focus the light right where you need it because you will be able to get them fairly close to your plants. Looks like a nice setup. You should be able to grow just about any kind of MJ you want with that height, as long as you LST them and maybe top them. Best of luck with it and I hope you will let us know how things work out as you progress through your grow.


----------



## theyorker (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey Tazz.  Your tent and your light setup would be good for flowering 3 - 5 plants IMO.  I didn't notice if it has a vegging chamber also.  If it doesn't you will need a small area to veg your plants.  As for lighting HID is easiest and cheapest.  However, I use flourescents and excellent results can be acheived using flourescents.  Keep reading, but you seem like you are off to a good start.


----------



## tazz (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for all of the advice everyone. I'll post pics when I'm up and running, which should be within the next month. Just waiting for the main ingredient. Product.


----------



## burnalot420 (Aug 21, 2009)

hey guys, i have the jardin dr150, which is 5 x 5 x7 if i ran a 1000w, what would need to be done to keep temps in range,by this i mean the size of my vent fans, also if anyone has recomendations for setting upthe carbon filter, that would be great


----------

